# Durchsichtige schrift....



## ba3r (17. April 2002)

hi. sagt mal wie bekomme ich so eine durchsichtige schrift wie in diesem bild hier hin http://www.webcrew-freiburg.de/members/benjamin/matrix003.jpg ?? Muss ich da was mit den filtern machn oder wie oder was 

THX for answers

P.S.: me is newbie


----------



## Maniacy (17. April 2002)

hi du

1) ebene duplizieren (auf duplizierter Ebene wird gerbeitet)
2) Schriftwerkzeug auswählen (Maskierungsmodus)
3) schreiben
4) Auswahl aus Maske erstellen
5) "entf" drücken
6) rechte Maustaste auf die Ebene in der Ebenenpalette / Fülloptionen
7) rumspielen (Tip: Schein nach außen und Kontur sind witzig)

Viel Spaß 
Maniacy

PS: Und es dauert echt nur 5 min  
Siehe-->


----------



## freekazoid (18. April 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

@ ba3r:
du meinst sowas in der art? (siehe anhang)


----------



## Alphator (18. April 2002)

*was hälst du davon ??*

ich hab meinen text in der farbe weiß geschrieben.
dann bin die deckkraft (palette ebene) auf 30 prozent.
neue ebene.
mit gedrückter strg taste auf die textebene klicken,
bearbeiten, kontur füllen, 1 pixel.
fertig!!!

so long
i hope it`ll help u


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (18. April 2002)

Bei GFX4ALL gibts ein ähnliches tutorial, das zwar ein bisschen blöde aussschaut, weil das rechte Auge der Frau sonstwo hängt, aber bei dem Bild müsste es klappen.
Das ganze nennt sich dann "Magnify"
Link 
Hoffe, ich konnte helfen.
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## boyakasha (18. April 2002)

THX für die Antworten!
Werde ich auch mal versuchen!

Boyakasha


----------



## killahbee (7. Januar 2005)

oder einfach die schrift rastern
und weiches licht ^^
evtl schlagschatten..
find den effekt bessa


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Januar 2005)

Willkommen an Bo(a)rd ... aber die alten Threads lässt du besser in Frieden ruhen ... achja, auf Groß- u. Kleinschreibung achten ... 

/edit

@McAce

Das ist natürlich die beste Variante - funktioniert aber leider erst ab Version 7


----------



## McAce (7. Januar 2005)

Es gibt zwei Deckraftmodie in dem einem Deckraft wird die ganze Ebene in der Deckraft
inklusive Ebeneneffekte reduziert.
In dem anderen Modus Fläche wird nur die Fläche ohne Ebeneneffekte in der Deckkraft reduziert.

Wenn du nun etwas schreibst und einen Ebeneneffekt darauf anwendest und nun die Fläche reduzierst hast du eine durchsichtige Schrift mit den komplett sichtbaren
Ebeneneffekten.

Dies sollte die einfachste Lösung sein, ich lasse mich aber eines besseren belehren.


----------

